# The continuing metamorphosis of my Immortal Pro



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

While waiting on my Campy gruppo and my Fulcrum Racing Zero Wheels, I've stripped most of the components off of it and added a new Zefiro stem and no-name carbon wing bars. I'll be taking it to my lbs for the gruppo install when it is delivered.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

schweet! 

what kind of bars are those, where did you get them?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

innergel said:


> schweet!
> 
> what kind of bars are those, where did you get them?




sorry brutha, i didn't see your post. i got them off of ebay from a seller named carbonlord, 46cm center to center. here is another auction of his for the same bars but unfortuantely they are only 42cm: http://cgi.ebay.com/carbonLORD-Carb...ryZ27951QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

he has a website: http://www.carbonlord.com/

the bars are exactly the same as any other mid-level vendor carbon bars, e.g. Leopard and Winwood, for significantly less $$$s.

the bike is at my lbs now, 2007 campy chorus compact gruppo was ordered today and should be in by friday....i should have fulcrum racing zeros tomorrow; pedals and seat later this week.


----------

